# 1995 villager oil leak investigation.



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Lots of oil. LOTS!

A short video follows, but I didn't film the back side of the engine. Totally covered. CV boot and axle covered in oil. Oil under the crank shaft and along the seam of the oil pan. Oil above the oil pan. Oil filter covered too. Basically a mess. 
https://youtu.be/KXfUEekpMWQ


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

So it's coming from the top. You have two options.
1. valve cover gasket
2. head gasket.
Pressure wash the engine, add dye to oil and shine UV light under the hood.
My safe buck is on valve cover gasket.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, maybe 3. Oil pressure sensor. If it's anywhere near the leak. Then air flow tosses oil all over the place.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Was there an earthquake during the filming.?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Tablet video camera is hard for me to keep still. Might use the phone cam next time.

Valve cover gaskets are bad. Rear one requires removing the upper intake manifold to change. Front one, the distributor has to come out.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Like I said.....

It's fluid. It always flows from high to low.
Big, now that you are becoming a video producer - why don't you invest into one of them head band cams? 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=head+band+camera&tbm=shop


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Ooooo, I like it!

Rear valve cover is the worst... I think I will take a day off, go to pull a part and do a dry run on one off their junkers. Experience, you know is the best teacher. Taking valve covers off a junk car! Fun times!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Big, necessity is mother of invention=learning.
I look at your car same way I saw my 87 Taurus. I paid $1100 for it and it cost me $5K in repairs including new engine. Rest was DIY. That car technically had only original body and interior left, the rest was pretty much replaced. Was total POS. Mexicans must have have spit on every part of it before they had it installed. 
But, same time I learned helluva lot in repairs off that car. So keep fixing it. 
I'd go for a camera that clips over your ear and is next to your eye as then it points pretty much where your eye points. Line of sight. Hook it up to some cheapo recorder on your belt or in pocket, 32GB card will give you easy few hrs of medium resolution recording. Cam on one side, LED flash light on the other. You'll be like Cameron.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Phone camera is less jerky but more pixalated.

https://youtu.be/he4YGUmKyXw


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The headband was listed at 7 dollars.


----------

